# Cooking Websites ♥



## Jessica_Morris

Besides DC. What are your favorite cooking websites?! That you like browsing through to see the different things they cook?!

I like Pioneer Woman, I've watched her show a few times.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

There are many that I go to depending on what I am interested in making. My favorites are food.com, allrecipes.ca, bbqpitboys.com and chefkoch.de


----------



## Andy M.

Jess, check out the Cooking Links section for a ton links members have listed.


----------



## GotGarlic

The links in that section are pretty old. Here are a few of my favorites:
Cooks Illustrated - for me, it's worth $20/year to have online access to their recipes and articles
Rick Bayless - for Mexican
SteamyKitchen - for Asian-inspired
Food Network - for cheffy stuff
Andrea's Recipes - for general home cooking
Food in Jars - for canning and preserving
The Kitchn - for all kinds of recipes and tips


----------



## Zhizara

If I see something I'd like to make from a cooking show, then I use their website, i.e., cooking channel or food network, to check out the recipe.  If I like it, I copy the recipe to a Word document and make any changes I'd like.  

If it's an ingredient I'm looking for recipe ideas, I just google the ingredient plus "recipe" and see what comes up.  Usually more ideas come from Allrecipes, but also cooks.com, plus Food Network or cooking channel.


----------



## taxlady

For Danish recipes, mostly Opskrifter/Madopskrifter Alletiders Kogebog I also use a Danish grilling forum: www.grillguru.dk • Portal

Often when I'm Googling where to find ingredients in Montreal, I get the info at Quebec (inc. Montreal) - Chowhound.


----------



## merstar

Some of my favorites:
Food.com - Thousands Of Free Recipes From Home Chefs With Recipe Ratings, Reviews And Tips

David Lebovitz

Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides

Leite's Culinaria | Recipes, Food, and Cooking Blog


----------



## Cheryl J

Epicurious, Pioneer Woman, Food.com, and allrecipes.   

Although, I pretty much quit reading the reviews on allrecipes.   They are one of the worst I've seen for changing the recipe to where it's nearly unrecognizable as the original recipe, then rating it 5 star.  Oy.    I still go there for ideas though.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I like Tastespotting dot com.  Food pictures.  If something looks good, new or interesting,   it's easy to click on the pic and read the recipe.  Reader submitted.  Bloggers, Professional bloggers and some sponsored recipes.   I usually follow-up with my own recipe search for other options before I actually put together one of the recipes though.  It's a starting point.  And besides,  just because it gets posted, all it means iniitally is that the author is a good food photographer, not necessarily a good cook.  Sometimes both. 
It's worth a look-see.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'll admit to being a Chew-a-holic.  I've made quite a few recipes that have been demonstrated on the show: Watch the chew Online - Watch Full Episodes Online - ABC.com

I also find a lot to like as a recipe or a starting point from both Allrecipes - Recipes and cooking confidence for home cooks everywhere, Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides, and The Kitchn | Inspiring cooks, nourishing homes ~ all mentioned above.

There are two other sites I like to go to, Big Red Kitchen | a regular gathering of distinguished guests and Blue Kitchen, but mostly for their entertainment values.  I have made a recipe or two from each site however.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Got Garlic mentioned Cook's Illustrated.  Also cooks country and America's Test Kitchen.  Check out PBS from Atlanta on Saturday.  I have my TEVO set.  The ATK and Cooks Country are back to back.  They really are the best cooking shows on TV.  If you go to ATK website there is a deal for $29 to get all the recipes for 2006-present.  It is like 800 pages and is awesome.


----------



## Zereh

I don't have any sites that I go to just to go to, though I think I've visited nearly all of them at least once.  I generally start at either Foodgawker  or Tastespotting and then explore sites from there.

Steamy Kitchen, Simply Recipes,  and Smitten Kitten are three that I love and have had great success with everything I've tried.

I also tend to gravitate toward sites like Food & Wine, Epicurious, Savuer,  Chow and Food52.


----------

